# Grob 4v18



## S5rx7 (Mar 10, 2022)

Brought my Grob home last night around 930pm est. Started degreasing around 5pm today. Then tore down. I'll get it painted and reassembled. Everything is in very very good condition. Orignal paint machine. Came with all the gadgets it was purchased with. I have all the orignal documents that came with the machine including the purchase order and such.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 10, 2022)

Cool...


----------



## S5rx7 (Mar 18, 2022)

Mid  blast, Accent color, frame color. The frame I mixed up a Vanilla creme color.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 18, 2022)

Looking Good !


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 18, 2022)

Does the blade welder still work?


----------



## S5rx7 (Mar 18, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Does the blade welder still work?


All signs show it should. I tore it apart so Hopefully it does when I put it back together


----------



## S5rx7 (Apr 3, 2022)

99.9% complete.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 3, 2022)

That is looking very nice!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice work on the saw. Have been on the lookout for one for a few years now. One day hopefully. Mike


----------

